# Renting Honda Accord 2018- EXL



## Drivemaster920 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello if you are interested in renting a car please email me with:

Drivers license 
TLC license 
Proof of address 
Base letter

Email: [email protected]

Serious inquires only I am posting for a friend who is leaving so he wants to rent his car. Price is depending on insurance broker rates. Your license(s) information will be pulled from DMV by the broker. All questions are welcome via email. Offer only valid in NYC. Thank you.

All documents must be up to Date and not expired. If your documents are not in order please do not inquire. Thank you.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I would post this in New York City, it would get more traction I would think.


----------



## Drivemaster920 (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay thank you I will do that


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Email looks like the same style the scam artists in Craigslist use when selling fraudulent cars. 

Hopefully this is not the case.


----------



## Drivemaster920 (Jul 15, 2020)

It’s not lol just trying to help a friend out didn’t know it was this bad


----------

